# My best drawing



## David_low (Feb 28, 2009)

Is that all you learned in the art class?


----------



## mathogre (Feb 28, 2009)

It's a cute photo!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 1, 2009)

What a cool photo.  I really like this one.


----------



## David_low (Mar 1, 2009)

mathogre said:


> It's a cute photo!


 
Thanks


----------

